# New to Handguns and new Glock owner... Do you log usage on you weapon?



## Robertov416 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been shooting at the range a few times and finally broke down and bought a Glock.

Do you log usage for maintenance or tracking purposes on your weapon? Been in many hobbies and activities prior to shooting that it was beneficial to keep a log and was curious if this was common for shooting.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no, but i have shot a few logs...was aiming at the cans....

seriously, i keep a box count of ammo that i send out the barrel.... nothing else.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

It's best just to track your usage and round count for a normal month then use time to determine maintenance. By usage I mean dry firing which can work the springs too. Usually we replace the springs except the recoil spring every 5000 cycles ($8.00 from ZEV). The striker every 15,000 rounds which is yearly for my G 35. Glock reccommends replacing their recoil spring every 5000 rounds but I put an aftermarket one in and have at least twice that on it. All these numbers are is a basic guideline and most people won't keep an exact round count or dry fire count unless of course you have an ammo sponsor then they will know. It's only annoying when your competition gun breaks but I'm anal about my carry gun (G22 Gen4) firing so that gets the best maintenance so it'll go bang at the appropriate time.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome ....JJ


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Robertov416. I like to keep up with my firearms, By knowing how much I shot that mo.And what pistol or rifle I used .And what ammo I'm using also. Now if I use any one of my firearms,I will clean it every time. The ones I use the most,Then every 6mo's I will do a break down completely...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I keep loose track of how many rnds I put thru my carry weapon but not the rest of them, use up too much paper:mrgreen:
Gotta help save them trees doncha know


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't been logging usage, although it's probably a good idea. I keep loose track by keeping up with the number of rounds I've used, so I know I've fired about 5,870 rounds in the year since I returned to shooting. Maybe a set of logs is something I should consider.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Firearm log books...Gun Log Books - FFL Log Books - ATF Bound Books


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I keep a count of the number of rounds fired for each gun.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I can break mine down by firearm too.


----------

